# The Snackaholic Reforms



## odd_duck71 (Jul 31, 2006)

Arrgh!  I am SO sick of not being able to shop at the stores I want because their sizes don't go up to 14.  

Challenges -- 

1.  I've been this weight a long time.  My body is used to it.
2.  Not really so enthusiastic about sweating.
3.  Lack of discipline/easily bored.
4.  Mountain Dew and anything salty/crunchy are my downfall.

In my corner --

1.  My best IRL friend is also trying to get in shape, so we are going to weight training classes together.
2.  This thread (I hope).

The current plan --

1.  One hour weight class every Monday.  We plan to add another class on Wednesday just as soon as we aren't still too sore from the Monday class.  Eventually, I'll add the Saturday morning class.
2.  Belly dancing video a couple times a week.

I know I need to add some cardio in there somewhere, but driving to the gym to pedal a bike that goes nowhere pretty much equals torture for me. 

I also need to figure out my first dietary change.  Maybe I'll start with breakfast.  Mountain Dew and Cheetos -- not the best way to start the day.

Time to go change to go to the weight class.  Wish me luck.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Good Luck, you'v made a good start already with your class! And belly dancing is an excellent workout without being dull!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck, hun!


----------



## odd_duck71 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi!  Thanks for visiting my journal!

I survived class.  It seems like I'm slowly able to make it through more of each exercise before I have to stop and rest.  The instructors never really do the same thing twice though, so the muscles don't get used to anything.  We'll see if I recover in time to go on Wednesday.

Up tomorrow -- Belly dancing.  This will be my second time, so I'm still just working on the technique section.  I went through warmup and technique segments twice on Thursday.  That's probably what I'll do again tomorrow, although if I somehow magically "get" the technique stuff I may go on to the combos.

Also -- Do a search for some healthy breakfast ideas that are quick and easy to the extreme.  I'm barely conscious in the morning -- just enough to stop at the gas station for junk on my way to work.  I need to find options that don't require any more brain cells than that.

Mmmkay, that's the plan.  Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2006)

Right on! I'd really like to try belly dancing, it looks fun!


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on getting started. I know how u feel because my sister is thin and I hate even going into certain stores with her because I know they will have nothing for me either.


----------



## odd_duck71 (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Congrats on getting started. I know how u feel because my sister is thin and I hate even going into certain stores with her because I know they will have nothing for me either._

 
Isn't that SO frustrating?  

It seems like a lot of places top out at 12, so if I can lose one size I can probably buy a couple of pairs of jeans.  I don't want to spend serious money on clothes until I lose about 30 or 40 pounds.


----------



## odd_duck71 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lack of planning led to no belly dancing video yesterday.  I realize now that I'm going to need to get that done before my husband gets home.  Otherwise, it probably isn't going to happen.

Still looking for my breakfast HG.  I'm having some yogurt right now, so that's good, but yogurt doesn't hold me all that long.  I'm gonna have to have something else too.  And since I haven't been grocery shopping yet, it's probably gonna end up being gas station junk again.  

I have to go shopping today because the husband needs lunch stuff, so I guess I'll see what I can find.


----------



## odd_duck71 (Aug 2, 2006)

I ended up with some Kashi Organic Promise Autumn Wheat cereal to try for breakfast.  I'm thinking I can divide it into zipper baggies.  That way it will be quick to grab in the morning.  Something crunchy eaten from a bag may just fool my brain into thinking nothing has changed.  (I can dream, right?) And I'll keep having the yogurt.  I doubt I'll be giving up my Mountain Dew right away though.  A girl can only handle so much change at once.

I had a nice long soak in a hot Epsom salt bath last night, so I'm actually feeling up to the Wednesday weight class.  This will be my first time going both days.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh I love Kashi cereals!! Awesome!

Also, I could not live without regular epsom salt baths post workouts.

You're doing awesome!!


----------



## odd_duck71 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ugh.*

Just when I got going, I've been derailed by gyn issues.

Ugh.


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 8, 2006)

hi! just stopping by to cheer you on your journey. have you ever considered of attending an actual belly dancing class? those are a lot more fun and the instructor will give you a lot of advice in terms of getting the technique down.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 7, 2006)

odd duck - are you in the UK?  Just wondering cause all my favorite stores have size 14 here in the states.  (I know, cause I used to buy them!)

As far as sweating/cardio - I love and live for aerobic dance classes as well as step aerobics, kick boxing and sometimes spinning classes.  It's hard to get bored in a cardio class, b/c they play dance music with good beats, and you have to wrap your brain around the different steps, so it doesn't get old.  Treadmills and bikes on the other hand do. If the cardio m/c is all you have access too, consider investing in a MP3 or CD player to keep your energy up and your mind distracted!

Also, I feel quite sexy and motivated when I've been dancing around for a little while. Way more so then walking or jogging.  (You sound like me when I was just starting out on my weightloss journey BTW.)

....

I also love and crave salty snacks (way more than sweets)... So I always try to find wholesome versions of my favorites, like baked corn chips with salsa, or tosted pita chips with salty/garlicy homemade hummus (I like control jow much oil goes into it) and I like to munch on a few olives or pickles once in a while.

Whole wheat crackers and cheese is one of my biggest downfalls, so I avoid it, and when I do allow myself to indulge, I do it with focus.  Make time to enjoy your indulgences.  Cheetos will be even better if you stop eating them on your way to work save them for when you can eat them on a plate sitting at the table without distractions.  Throw in a diet Mountian Dew while you're at it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up posted!


----------



## odd_duck71 (Nov 20, 2007)

After a lengthy absence from the board (which was mostly spent on the BPAL board, lol), I'm back and ready to give this makeover thing another shot.  

I've spent a lot of time in the past year or so exploring who I am underneath the layers of other peoples' influence, habit, and inertia.  I've made a bit of progress getting my outsides to match my insides by working on sharpening up my wardrobe a tad, finally allowing myself to buy (and wear, even!) black eyeshadow and nailpolish, coloring my hair to the darker shade of red I wanted for ages, and finding better (more "me") reading material and music.  My home is starting to reflect the real me more as well.

I still believe that the best version of me is about 30 pounds thinner, and has arms that are toned enough to wear a black lace tank dress.

So far, I've bought a new pedometer (liked the old one better, but the battery is dead and no one here has that size, grrr) and started wearing it and tracking steps.  I rarely break 7500 with my normal daily activities (and the two days a week that I don't have to leave the building at work, it's less), so I'll clearly have to add some extra activity to my day.  

Looking back at my first post, the challenges are still pretty much the same.  For "in my corner" -- we dropped the gym membership because after months of following their instructions we had made very little progress.  So no weight class, but I do have dumbbells at home.  Best friend has more important things going atm, so no workout partner there.  Husband is a Gemini, so support there depends on which twin I'm dealing with that day.  My primary support is going to have to come from online sources.  So.....I'm restarting this thread, I've started popping in to the Eat, Drink, and Be Merry section of BPAL to ask questions about healthier food, and as soon as I get my nerve up, I'll head back over to a fitness site I used to frequent and see if any of my old buds are still there. I am a bit nervous about being able to keep ups with three boards, but it certainly should cut down on the number of times I feel lonely because no one is on and posting -- surely out of three boards, someone will be "home"!

Now I just need to get a plan together.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

